# Off the hunt.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im sorry to announce but i will not hunt anymore for a long time, Not too far from where i live a case of Avian influenza (we call it chicken flu) was discoverd, its a disease being spread by birds and its deadly to humans. i might go hunting only to get rid of diseased birds but im not eating any pigeons for a while.. i got an order from the goverment to kill my domestic turkeys because of fear of infection, i asked about my domestic quails and they sent a vet, the rest of my birds are safe but they are not getting out of the cages anymore.. maybe i'll go hunt some frogs because now the swamps has filled up... but no major hunting will be done


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what about rabbits and other little critters does the avian flu mess with rabbits


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

No it dosent but rabbits are hard to find... most of my hunting is bird hunting..


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

so is every kind of bird susceptible, and either way cant you just wear gloves as i always assume factory farm chicken is a biohazard until cooked, at which point its fine.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

i always wear gloves but that desease is so deadly so i am not taking any risks.. atleast im getting money from the goverment... because i lost my turkeys.. now i will have to guard my other birds.. not a single dove, pigeon, myna and any other bird will get close to my quail and chickens.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

well all i got to say to that is sorry bout your turkeys. What kind of turkeys and quail do you keep.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im not sure about the turkey breed.. it does have traces of gamey taste, and i keep two kinds of quail, hungerian quail for meat, and i have native israeli quails for eggs.. i will look up the exact name of the quail breed.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that sucks zip at least they are paying you for your turkeys but that doesn't replace the eggs and meat


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> that sucks zip at least they are paying you for your turkeys but that doesn't replace the eggs and meat


Yeah, but they payed well over the money it would cost to buy new young turkeys, and they executed them and burned them so i didnt have to handle deseased birds.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

if your birds aren't infected, time to load your freezer


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> if your birds aren't infected, time to load your freezer


nah i think i will let them live and just keep them in the cages.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

chicken flu(bird flu) is no joke. i still remember when southern california had an outbreak of it just , 5(?) or so years ago. all the chicken farms in the area were on high alert. i know that it hurt some of the business of the ones who raise and sell exotic birds.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Imperial said:


> chicken flu(bird flu) is no joke. i still remember when southern california had an outbreak of it just , 5(?) or so years ago. all the chicken farms in the area were on high alert. i know that it hurt some of the business of the ones who raise and sell exotic birds.


Here they got it under control, even here we see that the palastinian people are condoning to the problem - they sold meat that they knew was infected to resturonts... No but its really under control, the health depertment is sending vets to check every farm and if a individual asks to get his birds checked (not a farm just a guy growing chickens) then they bring a vet for him for free. The scary thing is that the place it started was only 40km from where i live..


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What part of Israel are you in.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> What part of Israel are you in.


i got propertys all over the country, but i live near an area called hefer valley , its near a city called hadera (if you are familiar with israel).


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. We had an outbreak of avian flu here in British Columbia recently ... just outside of Vancouver. Major chicken farms all had to be cleared and all birds destroyed. The transmission vector was probably wild birds. At least they now seem to have it under control.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

zippo said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > What part of Israel are you in.
> ...


Only with hifa and the training area and don't know the name of it.


----------

